# Curly maple



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello. I have a few logs that hv great figure and I would like to get them processed and sold. I’m always finding these logs as I do small clearing jobs on the Olympic Pininsula here where they are found frequently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Clifton, are you looking to sell the logs or processed wood?


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Howdy. I’m hoping to learn to process it too make full potential money from them as I find them a few times a year. I’m not into these logs much so I can sit on them and afford to learn more from them. I bought a small diesel lt15 wide cut and built a big dryer rack inside the wood shop. I did hv a local buyer offer me 1300$ for a 30’log. I’m thinking that’s low...?


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

I think @woodtickgreg can advise you better on milling.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks bud! I’ll hit him up now!!


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

Clinton Johnson said:


> Thanks bud! I’ll hit him up now!!



He will see it, I tagged him.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks again cuz I am not sure what I am doing here but I’m definitely excited about it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

You'll get the hang of it soon. Have a look around, get a sense for how things go here.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm more of a chainsaw miller. You are leaps and bounds ahead of me with having a band mill. Actually @Mike1950 might be better to ask about milling logs to retain the most figure.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks! I’m guy that dives in head first so have your flotation device nearby...I’ve been slowing gearing up for a dip into the figure wood market here. I greatly appreciate any help or info I can get! I’m also hoping to have the wood I find sold to the folks who live here in the USA. Not China... I have learned to detest cheap stuff that breaks down and creates waste...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2020)

Clinton, theres a lot of info in the milling and processing section. A lot of older threads that are good reads and sources of info. Also tips about drying and what sizes are easier to ship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2020)

I moved this here, hopefully some guys that know what they're talking about will jump in and help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 8, 2020)

finding and processing figured woods is a great experience. in a lot of case the best figure is in quartersawn aspect. that is at 90 degrees to to the bark. sycamore, oak, figured eucalyptus are all examples of such. crotch figure is also highly prized in walnut and others. i agree that @Mike1950 will probably be best able to speak to sawing figured maples

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dixdance (Mar 8, 2020)

You may already know this, but if your wood is of a quality and size to make guitars, you can get much for it than selling as a just lumber. It would probably be worthwhile to do some research before making cutting decisions. Plenty of guitar makers out there.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2020)

dixdance said:


> You may already know this, but if your wood is of a quality and size to make guitars, you can get much for it than selling as a just lumber. It would probably be worthwhile to do some research before making cutting decisions. Plenty of guitar makers out there.


And @Mike1950 can help you out on that also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Clinton, theres a lot of info in the milling and processing section. A lot of older threads that are good reads and sources of info. Also tips about drying and what sizes are easier to ship.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes sir I’m well aware of that and that’s my plan. In my small community thier are lot’s of meth addicted thieves running around here cutting blocks and making good money for them to fry more brain cells. I’m a local contractor w my own machinery and I hv found these logs before. I just sold them to a local buyer who then sold them to Gibson. I don’t think I want my logs going to China. I want to learn how to cut the blocks if that’s the way? I own a small bandsaw mill and could just sell slabs as I hv some slabs of cedar cut already and that was easy and a complete blast!!any interest or info is greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello Clinton. Used to go to a mill there but once Greg died things changed. Plenty to learn. Some info above is valid with big leaf , some sketchy.
PM me and Maybe we talk on phone. I can steer you in right direction to cut. And dry. Drying there is slow.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 8, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> finding and processing figured woods is a great experience. in a lot of case the best figure is in quartersawn aspect. that is at 90 degrees to to the bark. sycamore, oak, figured eucalyptus are all examples of such. crotch figure is also highly prized in walnut and others. i agree that @Mike1950 will probably be best able to speak to sawing figured maples
> 
> View attachment 181763
> 
> View attachment 181764





Clinton Johnson said:


> Yes sir I’m well aware of that and that’s my plan. In my small community thier are lot’s of meth addicted thieves running around here cutting blocks and making good money for them to fry more brain cells. I’m a local contractor w my own machinery and I hv found these logs before. I just sold them to a local buyer who then sold them to Gibson. I don’t think I want my logs going to China. I want to learn how to cut the blocks if that’s the way? I own a small bandsaw mill and could just sell slabs as I hv some slabs of cedar cut already and that was easy and a complete blast!!any interest or info is greatly appreciated!


howdy! Thanks for info. I’m not very savvy with this computer stuff but if u can text or call me I’d love to chat! NO PERSONAL CONTACT INFO IN OPEN FORUM... phone number removed

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sent a message.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 10, 2020)

1300 for a 30in log is low even for basic saw log standards. My vanner buyer will buy figured logs from 3-15$ a board foot and yours appears to have good figure. I also have a lutiher who buys good figured logs and basically sky is limit to what they will pay on deep figured good logs. But like mentioned for most aspects quarter sawing the log is best best as that is what both the guitar guys and gun stock markets demand. However flat sawn has its it's markets too. Also I'd definitely lean more towards 8/4 and 12/4 than 4/4. Good luck on these logs definitely some nice ones


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks that’s all spot on! Can you connect me with a buyer? I’m planning on cutting at 2 1/2” from here out. I hv more than I can store inside my kiln but the barn will hold plenty so I’m going to cut the whole pile and sell it wholesale as I learn Mybe I will find my place in the world of wood!??:) I do appreciate any knowledge and tips along the way too. So thanks again sir!


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not aware of anyone near you to buy them. You might check with Clearwater vaneer in Michigan they tend to travel a ways.



Clinton Johnson said:


> Thanks that’s all spot on! Can you connect me with a buyer? I’m planning on cutting at 2 1/2” from here out. I hv more than I can store inside my kiln but the barn will hold plenty so I’m going to cut the whole pile and sell it wholesale as I learn Mybe I will find my place in the world of wood!??:) I do appreciate any knowledge and tips along the way too. So thanks again sir!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2020)

Do NOT cut quilt QS this is the wrong info. And most big leaf curl is also flat sawn. It is not acoustic guitar wood it is electric guitar wood. I probably have 1000 bookmatched 1/4 blanks. None are flatsawn. There is NO qs big leaf quilt. Zero. None. Very seldom does it go very far from surface. And if cut as it is large rolling curl. I can demonstrate with pics if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 16, 2020)

Sounds like you run across these regularly. If it were me I’d take the $1,300 for the one log. Then I’d saw my other logs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 16, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Do NOT cut quilt QS this is the wrong info. And most big leaf curl is also flat sawn. It is not acoustic guitar wood it is electric guitar wood. I probably have 1000 bookmatched 1/4 blanks. None are flatsawn. There is NO qs big leaf quilt. Zero. None. Very seldom does it go very far from surface. And if cut as it is large rolling curl. I can demonstrate with pics if needed.



id agree on not cutting quilted quarter sawn but his posts asking about curly not quilted. And majority of high end gun stock blanks are quarterd even some quilted is quartered. 
Check out Cicel Frdeis how to on cutting big leafs for gun stock blanks and there definitely quartered. 

https://www.gunstockblanks.com/gallery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 16, 2020)

I was pretty lucky to find it. They have been hunted down and harvested enough that the market is good but not flooded. I took a ten foot section to edensaw lumber today and the owner didn’t scof at 2k. He sells shop tools soooo we’re gonna be great friends, if I can find more! I did learn how to debark a log though and luckily I hv some young men around here that need to be busy. I’m also not ok with exporting something that good to Korea to be veneered and then sold back to the USA. We can make our own stuff here. I’m gonna set a example ,and at my age I’m starting to notice that is worth way more than 1300$...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 16, 2020)

I do hv more logs that have some figure in them just not clear through like that sweetheart. The guys here that cut blocks for music wood stopped bye and told me that it was worth ten times that in blocks. Sooo I had to cut into it...not knowing what was inside was causing me to loose sleep! I learned a ton and I spent days stacking sealing and finding the equipment necessary to process my wood. I’m learning though so I do appreciate the advice as it’s what a normal person would do..1300$ is a good chunk. I did learn how to present a log to a potential buyer though...cleaned up they’re easy to read!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> id agree on not cutting quilted quarter sawn but his posts asking about curly not quilted. And majority of high end gun stock blanks are quarterd even some quilted is quartered.
> Check out Cicel Frdeis how to on cutting big leafs for gun stock blanks and there definitely quartered.
> 
> https://www.gunstockblanks.com/gallery.html


Not disagreeing with that. Nor that as is better wood to work with. Most big leaf figure is shallow in log. Guitar blanks are worth more easier to find buyer than gun stocks. At least for me. But both are pickiest on planet. And it is one helluva lot easier to use a guitar blank than a gun stock for other uses.


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 17, 2020)

I agree with you on the figure being not very deep. I hv been searching for more figured wood in my pile but 3-4” is all I can find then it’s gone or I find bugs !!! Or nails grrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 19, 2020)

Was unaware of that aspect of Big leaf . Most of the maple around here has figure down to the pith . One thing that I have noticed is that in the maple around here , there seems to always be a touch of figure , in the least , in every log that I have seen . Some simply have more than others . Combine that with visible medullary rays and it can be striking . I have some Silver Maple here that has the tightest curl in it as compared to the open , rolling curl in the Red Maple . If you know what you are looking for , figuring can be spotted rather easily through the bark . Even bird's eye will show itself to the trained eye through the bark .


----------



## Clinton Johnson (Mar 20, 2020)

I found a tree on the top of my property line on our after dinner walk last night and it has a huge Burl w Birdseye all over it! I’m gonna hv some epic slabs if that tree is on my side! Time to get the survey crew out here...the way it’s growing around the huge granite boulder I’m gonna have to dig up them both!make a table w both somehow....:)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 20, 2020)

Interesting . I believed this and it is generally accepted as accurate that Bird's Eye is only found in hard Maple and in the East . Burl and Bird's Eye are two very different things .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Interesting . I believed this and it is generally accepted as accurate that Bird's Eye is only found in hard Maple and in the East . Burl and Bird's Eye are two very different things .



Not sure I understand your post. East as in east coast I assume... Yes, burl and bird's eye are two different things. On very rare occasional, both found together. I last saw such with box-elder. In the juvenile bark stage, you can sometimes see certain figures. Less likely with older bark development.

Bird's eye is found in many species, across several genera, but only really marketed in "hard maple". It is common in silver maple, but most often at densities to low (eyes per board foot) to draw value, and high enough to be considered a defect, dropping grade.

As for figure depth, I can not agree here either, based on experience. While working the northeast with the Forest Service, I had the pleasure to visit many mills and see a good bit. Those experiences along with milling timber on several sites in eastern PA and central NY, have found that figure becomes more common in larger diameter maples, 32"-48" DBH. Often, the figure disappears the closer to pith you get. I have had blister go to curl, then curl disappear to common grain. I've seen trees have figure on one side of the tree, or just in the lower bole. I've had to pith only a few times, most often in Silver maple and then Red maple. I have not had enough detail to say if "super sugars" or black maple variety run any higher percentages of figure compared to common sugar maple. I have only seen quilted sugar maple logs on two occasions. I did not get to see them milled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not sure I understand your post. East as in east coast I assume... Yes, burl and bird's eye are two different things. On very rare occasional, both found together. I last saw such with box-elder. In the juvenile bark stage, you can sometimes see certain figures. Less likely with older bark development.
> 
> Bird's eye is found in many species, across several genera, but only really marketed in "hard maple". It is common in silver maple, but most often at densities to low (eyes per board foot) to draw value, and high enough to be considered a defect, dropping grade.
> 
> As for figure depth, I can not agree here either, based on experience. While working the northeast with the Forest Service, I had the pleasure to visit many mills and see a good bit. Those experiences along with milling timber on several sites in eastern PA and central NY, have found that figure becomes more common in larger diameter maples, 32"-48" DBH. Often, the figure disappears the closer to pith you get. I have had blister go to curl, then curl disappear to common grain. I've seen trees have figure on one side of the tree, or just in the lower bole. I've had to pith only a few times, most often in Silver maple and then Red maple. I have not had enough detail to say if "super sugars" or black maple variety run any higher percentages of figure compared to common sugar maple. I have only seen quilted sugar maple logs on two occasions. I did not get to see them milled.



Not much experience with eastern forests. But 90% of quilt comes from first 2" flatsawn on Big leaf maple logs. will even get more specific If you look for quilt- look in Washington. Now maple burl... Big leaf again- 80+ % of maple burl is Big leaf and most comes from oregon. and the burl is almost always what protrudes from trunk. very little inside tree diameter. There are exceptions..... and birdseye in big leaf is a misnomer- just tight eyed burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not sure I understand your post. East as in east coast I assume... Yes, burl and bird's eye are two different things. On very rare occasional, both found together. I last saw such with box-elder. In the juvenile bark stage, you can sometimes see certain figures. Less likely with older bark development.
> 
> Bird's eye is found in many species, across several genera, but only really marketed in "hard maple". It is common in silver maple, but most often at densities to low (eyes per board foot) to draw value, and high enough to be considered a defect, dropping grade.
> 
> As for figure depth, I can not agree here either, based on experience. While working the northeast with the Forest Service, I had the pleasure to visit many mills and see a good bit. Those experiences along with milling timber on several sites in eastern PA and central NY, have found that figure becomes more common in larger diameter maples, 32"-48" DBH. Often, the figure disappears the closer to pith you get. I have had blister go to curl, then curl disappear to common grain. I've seen trees have figure on one side of the tree, or just in the lower bole. I've had to pith only a few times, most often in Silver maple and then Red maple. I have not had enough detail to say if "super sugars" or black maple variety run any higher percentages of figure compared to common sugar maple. I have only seen quilted sugar maple logs on two occasions. I did not get to see them milled.


Agree. I rarely see curl go to the pith. Usually, the outside 3-6 inches will be great and then it fades slowly to straight grain. Would love to see a 48" DBH. That's an old tree.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Agree. I rarely see curl go to the pith. Usually, the outside 3-6 inches will be great and then it fades slowly to straight grain. Would love to see a 48" DBH. That's an old tree.



They are now pretty rare in our woods. After a century of high grading, few survived. Street trees were the last stronghold until salt and calcium came along with other chemicals and replaced tire chains, sawdust, sand and cinders.

That was 20 years ago, I know of a few 40" inchers now days, but not many.


----------

